# How much water?



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm trying to avoid water bottles for various reasons mentioned in other threads so that means using water bowls. The bad thing about water bowls is that they might get knocked over making big wet mess. Has anybody had experience with how much water is best to reduce the chances of the hedgie knocking it over/spilling/etc?

I'm thinking, if it's half-filled, it will have to work harder and deeper to get to the water, so it might tip easier, but less water = less mess! If the water is filled more, the bowl is heavier and less prone to tip, along with the hedgie not having to work so hard to get at it, but jumping on the edge could cause it to tip or spill faster and more water = more mess...?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you get a lower edge dish or a heavier sitting crock they shouldn't tip it over. I use creme' brulee crocks: These, yum, creme brulee not included ha! They can put their little feet on them and they still don't tip, really sturdy.

Also, check the ferret/small animal section of Petsmart type stores, they have some low-edge but sturdy crocks as well.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought Daisy these really low beasty hamster crock style bowls. They are made out of some sort of glazed clay, she can't tip it over if she tried. 

The ones I got that seem to be the heaviest are a taracotta type colour with blue glazing. 

And I fill mine half way every morning.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I use a plastic bowl I got at PetLand that has a wide base that is absolutely impossible to tip. I got a matched set for about $6 and those are the best bowls in my opinion.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I use the same ones as krbshappy. Pier 1 imports for $1-$1.50 each. Never had one tip over.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ceramic or metal dishes are recommended because plastic bowls are a hotbed for bacteria.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> If you get a lower edge dish or a heavier sitting crock they shouldn't tip it over. I use creme' brulee crocks ... creme brulee not included ha!


Where can I get ones where the creme brulée is included?? :lol: I picked up a matching set from the dollar store (thanks to another HHC member) but I was curious on the water levels and if it made a difference. Thanks... I'll give it a shot and see what happens!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

It took sherlock a while to figure out the water bowl, which is silly, since I use the same bows his old owner used (though I might have switched food and water...) but there were a couple of times where I found him SITTING IN his water bowl while eating from his food bowl XD He's done with that now, thank goodness.

I usually fill mine about half way, less chance of some water splashing out that way and less of a spill if it does get knocked over


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I fill mine up to the ridge that's in the bowl. It's about 1/2 inch from the top. But I do that to monitor their water intake. I always fill it to the same line, that way I know how much they drank. I suppose you could put a permanent mark on the inside of the bowl if it didn't have a ridge, if you wanted to do the same thing.
I think I would rather the bowls be more full than less, if it's just a question of how much.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Tomato said:


> Where can I get ones where the creme brulée is included??


 I actually got my bowls from a bakery and THEY WERE filled with crème brûlée. Yummmm! They are really nice and heavy and even have the name of the bakery engraved on the bottom. Very fancy!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I use those dollar store creme brulee bowls for my food and water bowls 

Kashi has never tipped his over. I fill it up 1/4 where there is this indent.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

NoDivision said:


> It took sherlock a while to figure out the water bowl, which is silly, since I use the same bows his old owner used (though I might have switched food and water...) but there were a couple of times where I found him SITTING IN his water bowl while eating from his food bowl XD He's done with that now, thank goodness.


Say what, sitting in the water bowling eating out of the other bowl?? :lol: I hope you got a picture. I think I'd be so frustrated looking at the poor li'l hedgehog completely clueless about what he was doing!



shaelikestaquitos said:


> I use those dollar store creme brulee bowls for my food and water bowls


Bingo, I knew I got that idea from somebody here... thanks! =)



Olympia said:


> Tomato said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I get ones where the creme brulée is included??
> ...


That sounds fancy indeed... YUM! Do hedgies eat creme brulee? How much should they get in 1 feeding? (oh please don't take me seriously...! :mrgreen: )


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

They`re not getting any, I`m very selfish with my crème brûlée. :lol:


----------

